
A comparison of books for learning assembly language - iamtechaddict
http://allthatiswrong.wordpress.com/2013/03/04/a-comparison-of-books-for-learning-assembly-language/
======
chris_wot
The HLA version of Randall Hyde's book is OK, but you can still get the
original version of his books in PDF that don't use HLA at all.

